# Qa1 Double adjustable coil overs



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello I am looking to change me set up on my 69 GtO convertible. I have the Hotchkis 2 inch drop springs and Detroit speed control arms with Hotchkis shocks. I live in New York City and the roads are the worst. I was looking to try and get a better ride but not give up one handling or cornering. Any suggestions would be great. I was thinking of going with the QA1 double adjustable coil over with a 450lbs spring rate. I did some research and the Hotchkis is like a 500 spring rate and I am tired of bottom out. it handles great but it is beating up my control arms and sway bar. and any thing else under the bottom. Do you think with the coil over and the 450 spring rate will help and will it still be able to handle and corner. Any help would be great please. I just spoke to my mechanic and he said to change the springs he said coilovers ride suck they are very hard on the car. any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I would think that coilover ride quality would be determined by how well the setup was matched to the car, and how well they were set up. I tend to discount a blanket statement like "all coilovers suck".

I bet you that QA1 has a tech line of some sort. I'd contact them and talk things over with them for recommendations. Be prepared with your actual vehicle weight ("4 corner" weights would be even better) and what your priorities are. i.e. Do you want a 'slot racer' or a cushy ride?

Bear


----------

